# What Next?



## bagmadlady (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,

we have been given the good news that we are eligible to apply for a residency visa. Now we need to decide where we want to go!

We initially looked at Auckland but not sure where is a goodf area and where to avoid. 

Can anyone give any advice?

i work in recruitment and my partner is a scaffolder so we will go where the work is.

All info much appreciated!!!

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bagmadlady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have been given the good news that we are eligible to apply for a residency visa. Now we need to decide where we want to go!
> 
> ...


Hi there

With your husbands skills he should be OK anywhere near a reasonably large town - it's not so stuck in the large cities as (say) IT. Christchurch will obviously need help in the future - but understandably people are very nervous about moving there now (and many are moving out). 

It wouldn't surprise me if we saw a rise in the number of people moving to Nelson, Dunedin and Hamilton. Nelson is renowned for its weather - Dunedin is a lovely city with good facilities - but can get cold in the winter. I'm not so keen on Hamilton, but others swear by it. It has the Waikato river running through it and reminds me of Henley on Thames.


----------

